
Python for Astronomers - fogus
http://www.astro.uni-bonn.de/~rschaaf/Python2008/
======
Avshalom
As an astronomer I basically fell on my knees and thanked bog when NRAO
started rewriting AIPS with a python interface instead of some terrible ad hoc
command language. PyRaf is also so much better than actual iraf. I don't even
particularly like python but it's so much nicer than what atronomers normally
write.

